#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Projectie doek/materiaal ?

## Brt

Ik wil het beeld van een projector (2500 lumen) van achteren projecteren op een doek (of een ander materiaal), waarbij de projectie de intensiteit/helderheid van een lamp moet krijgen. Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik dit zou kunnen bereiken ? Bij projectie op een groot vel papier of een mat stuk plastic gaat teveel licht verloren

bvd,
Brt

----------


## moderator

Hier bestaat doek voor met de gewenste eigenschappen.
Doorzichtprojectie vereist inderdaad apart doek.

Meest gerenomeerde namen op in nederland op dit gebied zijn.

www.theatex.nl
www.showtex.nl

Deze bedrijven kunnen ze helpen aan zowat iedere gewenste afmeting.

----------


## Lighting

Ik zou denken aan een doorzichtscherm die je zonodig afrokt rondom met backdrop...............

Lighting
(ach ik was er toch)

----------


## AJB

Lycra doek, tevens stretch in originele vorm te brengen,

succes

----------


## beyma

Wat wij ook 9 van 10 keer doen bij zo'n backlight projectie , is een projectie tunnel maken er achter. 
Eenvoudig twee latten in de boven hoeken achter het scherm en naast de projector een statief waar de twee latten als een V bij elkaar komen.Hier hang je een stuk zwart flanel overheen en je hebt een tunneltje....


Oja, ik heb eens in een paniek situatie een egaal wit pvc douche gordijn gebruikt om te projecteren, en dat werkte eigenlijk nog heel goed ook !!

----------


## moderator

Hou op over een douchegordijn gebruiken als projectie....

Het werkt prima hoor, daar hoor je mij niet over...zit alleen en leuke anekdote aan vast  :Smile: 

Nl talige zanger, ooit een deel van een platenverkopend duo, we noemen um maar ff Henk, had een tourtje...

Henk zn vrouw mocht de visuals verzorgen in dat tourtje...
Goed, dan moet er dus geprojecteerd gaan worden, el cheapo beamertje mee, douchegorijn maatje flinke badkamer mee...
Dan de truc: hoe krijg je dat gordijn strak gespannen?!

Was wat op gezaagd/verzonnen: halfcoulper op een plank met afgeronde hoek gemonteerd. Iedere hoek zo'n ding.
Op de onderkant paar kluitjes, die hebben ze in ieder theater...

Wat een ko....lere klus om dat douchegordijn zonder vouwen te krijgen zeg!
Hangt het eindelijk helemaal strak en zonder vouwen, komt die muts deraan, friemelt wat aan het gordijn..Huppakeetje, vouw!

Ding heeft prima zo gehangen, ik heb er niet meer aagzeten, projectie was geen porem met die dikke vouw derin, maarja, creatieve muts kon der klauwtjes niet van doekje afhouden...

tot zover douchegordijn op het toneel :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JP-Events

> Ik wil het beeld van een projector (2500 lumen) van achteren projecteren op een doek (of een ander materiaal), waarbij de projectie de intensiteit/helderheid van een lamp moet krijgen. Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik dit zou kunnen bereiken ? Bij projectie op een groot vel papier of een mat stuk plastic gaat teveel licht verloren
> 
> bvd,
> Brt



hey 
Hier hebben we gewerkt met doeken, waar van er verschillende diktes verkrijgbaar zijn! we hebben langs achter geprojecteerd, ook heb ik ooit er LED-tubes achter gezet, wat ook wel een mooi zicht was!

Hier is de link waar enkele foto's op staan van de aspi-fuif waar de dj in de cilinder stond waar van het bovenste deel door 4projectors belicht werden!
http://www.chirojongenshechtel.be/in...ub=52&galid=52

GrtzZZZzZzzzzzzz

----------

